# Subs Needed For Chicago



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

we have the work, we plow at 1", we pay every 14 days, we will give you the Hours. call 773-254-6500 m-f 8am-4pm


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

where are your routes? There are alot of guys from Chicagoland on here, give some more info and you should have better results.

Eric


----------



## shumza (Sep 19, 2008)

Where are your routes located?


----------

